# Rhinestone Motif Guide



## puddin2272 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello
I Need Some Help I Just Started An On Line Business Selling Baby Onesies With Rhinestone Motifs On Them . I Need A Tool That Will Help Me Set The Deign Straight So There Will Be No Mistakes. Before I Press The Motifs .:d


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

there are only two ways to set rhinestone...machine..5k to 60k or manual...either by 'eye', using a bedazzler setting manually (hotfix stones) and the using a heat press..or a hotfix vacuum setter...about 1400 USD...there is no guarantee of how straight manual is..maybe there is a tool, but I have not seen it


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have no experience with rhinestones but I would be really careful with baby/kids clothing and anything they might be able to peel off and choke on. Do you know what the regulations are for producing childrens clothing? You could be leaving yourself open to lawsuits.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You might be looking for the t square it will align the transfer, look for badalou here on the forum and go to his signature for information.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Steelheader100 said:


> I have no experience with rhinestones but I would be really careful with baby/kids clothing and anything they might be able to peel off and choke on. Do you know what the regulations are for producing childrens clothing? You could be leaving yourself open to lawsuits.


That was my first thought. Also, as a parent, will they even buy clothing made with rhinestones.


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

You might be better off doing motifs for adult and youth clothing. When I was drafting up my business plan, I wanted to do children clothing. I do youth clothing with rhinestones, but I decided that it would not be a smart business move, just like Steelheader100 had mentioned with lawsuits and choking. If you can guarantee your rhinestone are set in stone and will never peel off, then go for it. But knowing how rhinestone can have the tendency to come off now and again, doing any clothing for children that aren't able to keep things out of their mouths, it could be a danger to them and to your business.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This is what i do to get rhinestone motif or transfers lined up.

Plan A- T-square it!

Plan B- fold you tee in half from collar to bottom seam (the long way)

Pre press the crease in

lay it back on press unfolded

see the crease?

take your transfer or Motif and fold it Vertically in half put crease at top and bottom

lay that on your shirt, line up top and bottom crease in transfer or motif to the crease in the shirt.
Press.

HOpe this helps
Sandy JO
MMM


----------



## Nick E Zs Tees (Aug 26, 2009)

I think children is okay just not babies. And certainly don't use Swarovski crystals or any leaded stones because of the ahh...LEAD! Koren stones and kids 6 and up, I've been very successful with for years.


----------

